# [SOURCE FIX] Facebook Contacts Sync fix for AOSP ICS



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

I expanded on what Paul was doing with his script here. Props to him for figuring it out.

I didn't like the idea of having to run another script, so I integrated it into sauce. Seems to be working for me so far!

A wipe will be required after pushing the changes to your phone, since the database must be recreated.

You need two changes, one in ContactsProvider and one in frameworks/base
frameworks/base change
packages/providers/ContactsProvider change
Should be able to cherry-pick the two without issues I hope!

Hope this helps someone


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

awesome find. now i just have to figure out how to do it on my cdma nexus


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks roman!

It's a tough choice because Paul's method won't require a wipe, but this is cleaner.

I prefer the source fix, but I'm there'll be plenty of my ROM users who'll Female Dog.

Can't win em all 

Thanks again for the fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

whats this paul method?


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> whats this paul method?


It's linked in Roman's first post...


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

what post is romans first post? im sorry this isn't posted in a specific phone section. i dont know who roman is LOL


----------



## travva (Dec 25, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> what post is romans first post? im sorry this isn't posted in a specific phone section. i dont know who roman is LOL


WTF? Roman is the original poster in the thread you're replying to dude...


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for this!!


----------



## Alienware777 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does this cause every fb contact to sync into your peoples app, or only the ones with phone numbers? Because if it causes all of them then we need another mod to give us back the option to only show contacts with numbers. I don't want 600 contacts w/o numbers lol


----------



## johnhany97 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there a way to get this working on JB ??


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

johnhany97 said:


> Is there a way to get this working on JB ??


Yeah, make the same source changes as were made in the links in the OP.


----------

